# Comunicacion PC y USB



## Linx25 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro lo he usado y me ha servido de gran ayuda en muchos proyectos, ahorita tengo uno que no se por donde empezar, lo que debo hacer es conectar un cable usb a una pila (no se si deba hacerlo directamente o con un chip) y hacer un programa que lea 1 cuando este conectada a corriente(pila 5v) y 0 cuando no este conectada, la verdad no se por donde empezar les agredeceria mucho su ayuda.
gracias


----------



## leo_programer (Feb 5, 2007)

que mas linx,

yo no trabajo todavia USB, pero algo si sé muy bien, es que conectando tu pila directamente al cable y este al pc, no vas a obtener nada, a lo mejor una especie de corto o algo parecido, y que alguien me corrija si en eso estoy mal, asi que... te toca usar un microncontrolador, para que este si detecte si la pila está conectada, yo voy a usar el pic 18f4550, pero hay una lista mas grande de micros que puede usar, en todo caso, le toca leer las especificaciones y cualquier otra cantidad de documentos antes de poder aprender a usarlo, en este topic del foro, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5738.html
exponen varios links, y tambien le recomiendo, que entienda como funciona un poquito el bus, leyendo la especificacion que puede bajar de aca http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/usb_20_05122006.zip
si se anima, le aconsejo que use dispositivos de interfaz humana (HID), debido a que son... por decrilo asi, los mas faciles de manejar, en todo caso, le toca usar un micro, y no puede ser directo, cuidese...


----------



## Linx25 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok, leo_programer muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ya vi el pic y no esta tan barato asi que por falta de tiempo compre un mouse barato y voy a usar el chip que trae ya solo voy a programar que cuando de click se ponga 1 y cuando no un 0 pero aprendere a usar el pic despues de entregar el proyecto muchas gracias


----------

